# Is real player safe?



## skjhlkj (Sep 26, 2007)

I havn't use real player for a very long long time. I stopped using it because it keep loading up all kind of commerical that I don't give a #$%% about it. Real player always load itself up at the time that I don't want it to load up. This was probably 2 years ago. 

I'm doing some major cleaning on my pc and I don't know if real player is safe. On one hand, some website only use real player to play video, on the other hand I simply don't like real player. 

1. Is real player safe? Does it have adware/spyware?

2. Why the hell can't all these company come up with just ONE SINGLE MEDIA PLAYER? Why can't they standardize streaming media players? Must every corporations take a piece of the pie at my expense? Quicktime, Real player, Flash, damnit. :upset: Drives me crazy.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

1. Real Player could be considered as spyware due to the optional components that can be installed. It also runs in the background and tries to connect to the internet whenever it likes. And it's a resource hog. You might want to try *Real Alternative* which uses less system resources and does the same job as Real Player, including streaming media.

2. Competition and progress. I agree it would be much easier for the user if there was just one standard, but that would mean stagnation in the media industry.


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

i think there is a connection between real player and rhapsody. i can't recall exactly what i heard, but i think real player also installs rhapsody without the users permission.
quicktime is a fine example of the ultimate in nagware. i thought i uninstalled it ages ago. for some reason i stall have it on my computer.


----------

